# Preseason Game 1: Minnesota T'Wolves @ Los Angeles Lakers [10/4]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This game will be shown by KCAL 9 at 7pm Pacific time and be broadcast live by 710 ESPN at 12pm Pacific​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Will have to DVR it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sweet..definitely gonna catch 1st half during my lunch hour!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Everybody notice the TV showing is delayed


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So it's just radio at 12 right??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Everybody notice the TV showing is delayed


When is it on TV?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lynx said:


> When is it on TV?


When all else fails, read what I wrote in the first post.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL

Ok..

I don't live L.A. - dammit gotta search for links..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll be DVRing it on NBATV and watching it later today. Hoping to see good things from RonRon, Blake, Ebanks and Caracter...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Finally some NBA action!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hell yeah!! Can't wait! Gonna have to catch it at 7 tonight after work. No spoilers please!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

NBA TV is showing it in real time for those that have it!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hell yeah!! Can't wait! Gonna have to catch it at 7 tonight after work. No spoilers please!!


Luke Walton doesnt play, Sasha makes all his shots


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> NBA TV is showing it in real time for those that have it!


Not for me. I checked NBA TV and they blocked out the game for some reason. This is totally stupid.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh, hmmm...I just saw it listed and recorded it, I never actually went to the channel since I want to watch it later tonight....BUT....I also recorded the kcal broadcast just to be safe


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Quick look at the box score suggests the Lakers don't really give a crap about this game. Not that I blame them...bigger fish to fry.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Since I couldn't watch the game on tv, I saw it elsewhere. They pretty much stunk it up, especially in the 3rd quarter. It's just preseason though so no big deal.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pathetic showing by Pau. I'm a little worried that he looks like he hasn't picked up a basketball in 4 months.

I really like how Blake and Barnes are going to fit into this team. My Lord, are they going to make our bench better. It was a pitiful performance on defense by pretty much everyone, and Odom's FT shooting was abysmal. His outside shot, though, did look better than it usually does at the beginning of the season. Playing with Team USA may have helped him there.

I like Caracter's energy, although he did look uncomfortable out there most of the time. Ebanks clearly has some defensive intangibles that can't be taught. I'm going to like watching him progress.

Another notable was Ron's physical condition. He looked much lighter and much more in control when he had the ball in his hands.

The result doesn't matter, so yeah, the only thing that worried me was Pau's complete no-show. Yikes, did he suck.

BTW, how much of a dickhead is Michael Beasley? Yeah, he shot the ball well, but it's preseason game 1 and he's talking trash and pumping his chest any chance he can get. It's no wonder this guy has had problems in the league. Anyone notice he didn't talk smack once to Ron? It was only the youngsters.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Watching it right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah I just saw what you were talking about. Talking **** to Ebanks after a made jumper. What a douche.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

He's going to be playing on lottery teams for the rest of his career, so that pretty much even things out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Watching it now. Artest definitely looks like he lost some weight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol Beas wasnt talking **** after Lamar dropped his ass...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm liking some of the chemistry between Barnes and Brown. They seem to be clicking in that second unit.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Throw Blake in there too. Killer Bs


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Kobe says the knee is "60%". Not sure if I like what I'm hearing.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I love Steve Blake
Character was beating around the basket

That Tre guy is sure trying to make ANOTHER NBA team


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Blake looked great. He looked like he has been playing in the triangle for years. I wish Artest would learn it now. I love what Barnes is going to bring also. He is going to shoot way too many 3's, but his fiery persona is nice to have on the bench. He attacks the boards and the basket.

Basically all of our starters played totally lackluster, except for Odom. I mean he cant hit FT's but who cares, its preseason.

Pau looked rusty but that is to be expected. 1st preseason game, against a non team, in a foreign country with a significant time change. Im not worried at all. In fact, Im happy he's well rested.

Caracter looked like a beast out there. He is very strong and a good rebounder. He looked very rushed on most of his offensive touches. He will get better as he gets usd to the speed of the NBA.

Ebanks showed flashes of why we drafted him. He is a talent in the making, but has a lot of work to do and a stacked lineup in front of him. I see him spending some D league time this year.

Apparently there is a huge ginger on the preseason roster. I had no idea and was pretty surprised. I was like, "when did we get Scalabrine?" Thankfully, it will only be a matter of time before he is cut, he sucked it up.

Sasha looks exactly the same as he did last year. :sad: 

I think covered everyone important.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------

